# Nova DVR XP



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

I am new to segmented turning and I want to upgrade from my present lathe (General VS Maxi Lathe). I am considering the Nova DVR XP. Can I still use the Oneway Talon chuck with this lathe? Is the base adequate for support of turning 12" bowls.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The Nova DVR XP has a 1 1/4" X 8 tpi threads on the the spindle. The General has a 1" X 8 tpi on it's spindle. So you will need a adaptor for your chuck that is 1 1/4 X 8 to fit the spindle of the Nova. I have had my Nova for 5 yrs now. I had looked at two lathes. The Jet 1642 VS and the Nova. I went with the Nova. If I had it to do over again I would spend the money for the cast iron legs. I bought a stamped steel base for lack of a better description. I built some shelves with 3/4" plywood as you can see in the pic's. The upper shelf has most of my accessories and the bottom has 280 lbs of sand. It does not move with out of round pieces. I bought a bed extension and the outrigger for turning outboard. I don't use it to often so sometimes I question myself about buying it. If you get the cast iron legs you can build a shelf on the lower part of the legs and add sandbags for ballast. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Bernie. The pics will help me if I decide not to get the cast legs. I've seen the adapters for sale at a lot of places. Woodcraft has them on sale right now. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------



## Fourdown (Feb 18, 2012)

I've pretty much decided on the Nova. Woodcraft has a store in a suburb of Detroit which is only 1 1/2 hr drive across the border. They have it on sale for a little over $1900. I've e-mailed them to see of they have any in stock. Another store (KitGuy) in another suburb of Detroit has shown a price of around $1800. Waiting a reply from them. Only sold in Canada by KMS Tools in British Columbia (far away ~ west coast) and from a guy (Andre Martel) in Quebec who will ship to Toronto (about 2 hr away) $2150 + $100 shipping. I figure I'll drive to Detroit to get it. With the savings there I can afford the cast legs.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.


----------

